
Hoax call to David Cameron prompts security review - iamben
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-30977267
======
yourad_io
"Needs more surveillance" \- David

------
spacecowboy_lon
I would bet there will be a few interviews without tea and buiscuits over
this.

I know the peopel are the weakest link but geting the Director of GCHQs number
via social engineering one have hoped the GCHQ woudl have trained its staff
better.

------
blearyeyed
Just curious, how is this HN worthy?

~~~
chiph
"Back in the day" Steve Wozniak used his blue-box to call The Vatican, and was
almost able to talk to the Pope by doing an impersonation of Henry Kissinger.
So there's some history behind pranks like this.

------
newaccountfool
I'm sure that someone now has his mobile phone number they are able to track
his movements via SS7.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQ0I5tl0YLY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQ0I5tl0YLY)

~~~
pilsetnieks
It says explicitly in the article:

> The BBC's assistant political editor Norman Smith said the caller was put
> through to Mr Cameron by the Downing Street switchboard and the prime
> minister's phone number was not given out.

~~~
SixSigma
Also in the same piece

> Incredible as it may seem the prankster managed to obtain mobile numbers for
> both the head of the GCHQ surveillance centre and the prime minister by
> bluffing his way past both sets of switchboards.

So, we wonder, which is it ?

And, it also doesn't seem to me that incredible. Humans are the weak link.

> A government spokeswoman said a notice has gone out to all departments to be
> on the alert for hoax calls following the incident.

I presume, then, that normally hoax calls are not considered likely to occur -
that is more incredible to me!

